# Me Want Raw Feedin' Book



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Neanderthal Woman here. Me not very smart, not have souped-up prefrontal cortex like you guys, so need stuff be basic! Me want begin young Dire Shepadon







on raw. Want good book to read on how! Cave now have good reading-lighting, thanks to Cro-Magnon DH hear icecream truck outside, forget to use cave door-- leave DH-shaped hole in cave wall!









Oh yeah, book: Basic, but at same time, gotta have some in-depth stuff on WHY stuff is good to feed. Like to know what foods helps what! Know?









Me have enough pebbles to buy just one book on raw. Which is best?
Pitcairn book?







Tom Lonsdale book?







or Billinghurt book?







MacDonald Book?







Me see these books listed in raw resources section, but hope for opinions!









Maybe when done, me write own book for evolutionarily challenged on feedin' raw.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

If I weren't at work right now, I would be literally busting a gut over here. LMAO. I have missed Neanderthal Woman. The icecream truck part kills me. Oh man. Toooo friggin' funny.

Friends I know on Dogster often recommend the Lonsdale book. But I can't speak for it. I've actually never read a book on raw-feeding. I've learned all I know from Dogster, this board, friends, and other Internet sources.

Good luck.

_*Continues laughing, hoping she does not draw the attention of her coworkers who would likely think she's lost her mind. Though perhaps they would send her home early if they thought that. . .*_


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll send you that book Patti.








The Natural Nutrition for Dogs and Cats Ultimate Diet.
Leerburg suggested it as a book to read too.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Pitcairn basically gives receipes and includes lots of supplements, but also has advice with certain medical conditons (only part of the book is about diet). It's a good holistic book overall, but not one if you're looking for extensive help on raw feeding. 

Lonsdales books don't explain "what foods help what" and he mainly promotes to feed _whole carcasses_ (that should be an interesting view on your balcony!!). 

Billinghurst's book explained very well what foods carry what nutrition and it's very easy to understand. I liked it- when I started 8 years ago.

I'm not familar with the McDonald book. But Laurie recommended Sue Johnsons book on raw feeding and I've heard before it's very simple and explains everything.
So I would either look into Billinghurst or Sue Johnson.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

THAT WAS GREAT!!! LOL

Now im going to sit back and see whos offended by it!! Maybe those guys from the geico ads will post something!!! lol


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I would not buy a book just visit raw dog ranch . It really is not that difficult. The more opinions you get, the more confused you wil become. Let your boy's appearance and acceptance be the guide and tweak it as necessary. All the best.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Cro-Magnon DH peeked at thread!







Him read and decide to go with Maedchen idea. Him buy me Billinghurst book online!







Whoa.. me think him sorry for going through cave wall on icecream hunt!!

Danielle, me thank you for very kind offer.







You have extra-big heart.







Have Billinghurst book ordered. Me thank you again for thinking of me. Many hugs to Dire Fluffadons at your home!









Okay.. got light in cave, got book coming... maybe DH break something else, me get other new stuff...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Your copy of Pitcairn is currently sitting on my coffee table and is shortly flying his way to you. Don't buy it unless you want two copies....which will mean twice as much reading.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a link to a good book that gives good advice and an easy to start menu by Kymythy Schultze . 
The dogwise site has other book recommendations as well.

Lonsdale's feeding close to "whole" prey as that is the most natural. For us urban feeders it's more "Franken prey" where you feed different parts of different animals to mimic a diet close to what a dog would consume with way less bone than most of the others suggest. I follow this style of feeding as it is easy for me and I have had great results over the years.

Basically I let the animals condition and poop dictate what they need - loose stoole, more bone, powdery poop, more meat ... I find that feeding different parts from different animals covers all my bases and I also feed tripe once a week. I also introduce variety alot "faster" than most other people and have not had problems with the dogs I have stated. I also don't feed much poultry. I feel that good food is the most important thing you can give your dog to keep it healthy.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

((((((Lori)))))







you really got me that book? Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou!! I was planning to order the Pitcairn book next month. You are an absolute







angel!! Grimmi would thank you via tongue,







but he's still away at training camp. Maybe Camper or Boni can slurp you for Grimm? Heeeere, Camper-Camper-Camper... please use your prehensile tongue to tell Mom for me: Thankyouthankyouthankyou!! *Camper-scritches*







Is there anything that I can send you guys from Deutschland? Doggy magazines in a foreign language, rubber chicken dog toys that wear thong bikinis? (see what an advanced civilization it is here?)Please, just say the word! Or shall I reserve a spot for you guys at our place for the next Oktoberfest?







Dogs are allowed.









GSMom, thank you for your valuable input. What tripe do you feed? Frozen store-bought, or the SolidGold tripe in the can? Are the beneficial bugs still available when it is canned or frizen and defrosted? If I am gonna feed something gross, (and I can't wait to do so..)I am hoping it will be more beneficial than, say, a non-gross veggie glop.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I feed frozen ground green tripe - basically the stomach and it's contents ground up. The bleached tripe at the store doesn't have a whole lot of benefit to it. 

You might be able to get some green tripe from a butcher or farm.


----------

